# Centipede Sawhorse



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone using these yet? Wanting to see what you pros think before I jump for the 4'x8' version. I ordered the 2'x4' one today online since its on a promotional price at the moment. Looks pretty dang handy. Thoughts, praise or groans?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Doesn't look like it would make it to first break on a framing crew....


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

looks like junk.
just buy two drywall ladders then you have ladders too.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

griz said:


> Doesn't look like it would make it to first break on a framing crew....


haha :laughing: a framing crew would devastate that thing. be in dumpster after a couple cuts.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Love the straight up answers here. May just give it to a diy friend then 😂


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

kixnbux said:


> Love the straight up answers here. May just give it to a diy friend then 😂


home depot has one of the best return policy's ive ever seen. i could bring back a year old box of nails with no receipt and get store credit.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

On the bright side I got a dock building job locked down tonight and the sun will rise tomorrow 😀


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

kixnbux said:


> On the bright side I got a dock building job locked down tonight and the sun will rise tomorrow 😀


yes it will, behind the fog & clouds.....

but the wind will start howling, *AGAIN*, and partially clear the skies...:laughing:


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

griz said:


> yes it will, behind the fog & clouds.....
> 
> 
> 
> but the wind will start howling, *AGAIN*, and partially clear the skies...:laughing:



Why so pessimistic 😂 been raining here for weeks!!! I want sun!!!!!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I made the same mistake and bought some junk craftsman stands from Canadian tire.

real junky. but they havnt broken and now I use them for painting trim and light work.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i can see it being useful with a track saw..not everybody is rough on stuff..i am but not everyone else


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It looks like it's made out of 8 of those terrible folding lawn chairs I always break.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

looks like junk get a few stablemate


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

The only saw horses that will hold up to the roughest abusive working environment are the Great White Saw Horses AND your neanderthal workers can't break them.

most of these fancy designs are just DIY Saturday morning toys


----------



## JC_Mark (May 12, 2015)

Very interesting thing!!! neat system! It is lightweight and easy to set up


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

kixnbux said:


> Why so pessimistic 😂 been raining here for weeks!!! I want sun!!!!!


It's getting old! 
We live by the Canadian river and it is raging! My wife said "finally its a cool river! We may hang out there more now!"
"It's gonna go back down babe"
"Oh..... I thought it was going to stay that way. Bummer "


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

kixnbux said:


> and the sun will rise tomorrow 😀


You don't know that:whistling
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunrise_problem


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow does that thing look terrible...

I've still never bought a set of sawhorses in my life. I know the new ones are lighter weight and take up way less space, but the traditionalist in me says a carpenter should build his own sawhorses out of 2X framing lumber.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> i can see it being useful with a track saw..not everybody is rough on stuff..i am but not everyone else


I have one and thats what i use it for, super quick to set up. Does not take up much room in my truck. 
In 1 trip from truck can carry it, track saw and track, for me its the quickest way to get setup to cut sheet goods.

I doubt its designed for framing work


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

http://crafttalk.com/folding-table-base/ 

How long would this last?


----------

